# 평소에 안 하는데 갑자기 한다고 되나?



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

A friend of mine (from Pusan) taught me this phrase:

평소에 안 하는데 갑자기 한다고 되나?

I was wondering what does ㄴ다고 mean here? 
It makes no sense to an English speaker like myself to use the 간접화법 here ><

How is this different from 평소에 안 하는데 갑자기 하면 되나?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Rance

> *-ㄴ다고* 어미  		 	 										(받침 없는 동사 어간, ‘ㄹ’ 받침인 동사 어간 또는 어미 ‘-으시’ 뒤에 붙어)
> _1 ._ *앞 절의 일을 뒤 절 일의 까닭이나 근거로 듦을 나타내는 연결 어미.*
> 
> 큰애는 내일 소풍을 *간다고* 마음이 들떠 있어요.
> 시골에서 어머니가 *오신다고* 오랜만에 대청소를 하였다.
> _2 ._ *흔히 속담과 같은 관용구를 인용하면서 ‘그 말처럼’의 뜻을 나타내는 연결 어미.*
> 
> 하룻강아지 범 무서운 줄 *모른다고* 네가 감히 나한테 덤비다니?



"평소에 안 하는데 갑자기 한다고 되나?" is a very strong rhetorical question.
"평소에 안 하는데 갑자기 하면 되나?" sounds a lot more neutral compared to former.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks Rance!

I'm still having trouble understanding the function of ㄴ다고 here... 

(1) 큰애는 내일 소풍을 간다고 마음이 들떠 있어요.
Here ㄴ다고 expresses a causal relationship. "My oldest is going on a fieldtrip tomorrow, SO he's excited." or "He's excited ABOUT going on a fieldtrip."

Whereas in this sentence, ㄴ다고 doesn't seem to be expressing a causal relationship:
(2) 평소에 안 하는데 갑자기 한다고 되나?
a. Do you think you could directly translate this sentence for me? (직역) I might be able to understand it better... 
b. or maybe provide me more examples of sentences using "~ㄴ다고 되나?"
c. Also does this strike you as Pusan dialect?


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> Whereas in this sentence, ㄴ다고 doesn't seem to be expressing a causal relationship:
> (2) 평소에 안 하는데 갑자기 한다고 되나?
> a. Do you think you could directly translate this sentence for me? (직역) I might be able to understand it better...


 Since you usually do nothing (for something like a test), could it be helpful for you to start doing this now(like cramming for a test), (probably the night before the test)?



82riceballs said:


> b. or maybe provide me more examples of sentences using "~ㄴ다고 되나?"


 
낮에 자빠져 자다가 지금 후다닥 한다고 되나? (You did nothing but took a nap this afternoon. Now you are trying hard to do something like that. Do you really think that will make any change?)  
평소에 게임만 하면서 놀다가 시험이 내일인데 지금 한다고 되나? (When plenty of time was given, you just spent that only for a PC game. Do you really think what you are doing now makes any difference for tomorrow's test?)




82riceballs said:


> c. Also does this strike you as Pusan dialect?


 No, that expression is so common, I am sure it must be understood across the country.


----------



## Rance

82riceballs said:


> (1) 큰애는 내일 소풍을 간다고 마음이 들떠 있어요.
> Here ㄴ다고 expresses a causal relationship. "My oldest is going on a fieldtrip tomorrow, SO he's excited." or "He's excited ABOUT going on a fieldtrip."



As you are trying to show the cause of an action, not result of an action, I believe the use of "because" is preferable over "so".
Because he's going on a field trip tomorrow, he's excited.



82riceballs said:


> Whereas in this sentence, ㄴ다고 doesn't seem to be expressing a causal relationship:
> (2) 평소에 안 하는데 갑자기 한다고 되나?
> a. Do you think you could directly translate this sentence for me? (직역) I might be able to understand it better...
> b. or maybe provide me more examples of sentences using "~ㄴ다고 되나?"
> c. Also does this strike you as Pusan dialect?



Since it's a rhetorical question, the true meaning is that you won't accomplish it by starting it now.
The prediction is one would not accomplish it.
The cause is because one has not been doing it beforehand.

Since the sentence is rather general, let's specify by altering the sentence.
"평소에 공부를 안 하다가 갑자기 벼락치기로 공부한다고 성적이 오르니?"
Result or prediction: 성적이 오르지 않을 것이다.
Causes: 평소에 공부를 안했다. 갑자기 벼락치기로 공부한다.
It could be translated into:
"Do you think you can raise score by cramming in the last minute when you've been ignoring to study all this time?

And no, it isn't restricted to Busan dialect.


----------



## 82riceballs

Ahhh i see. It is all clear now  Thank you all so much!!


----------

